# Playing around with group composition



## Carl Fisher (Oct 8, 2014)

Playing with the MyStudio PS5 and some group shots. I really need to get some museum wax or similar to hold these round rolling buggers in place. The spacing is a bit off since I was just happy to get them to stay put long enough to take some pictures.

This was with my 50 1.8 lens at f11 @ 1/4sec and f20 @ 1/2sec.  

Still a bit of a depth issue on the shots with the Rhodia but I think the one on the plain background focused up nicely except for where the green cap gets a touch fuzzy a the top. The square crop was so they would be Instagram friendly.


----------



## mark james (Oct 8, 2014)

I like door #1.  Oh...  Beautiful triplets!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 8, 2014)

I like number 1 the best. They are all good though.


----------



## JRobCards (Oct 11, 2014)

What about a pinhead size dot of blue tack? These pens and photos are awesome


----------



## Mintman (Oct 15, 2014)

I also like #1 and that is a great set of pens!


----------



## lwalper (Oct 16, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 16, 2014)

#1 FTW!

The second two look like good placement, but the off yellow of the notebood take color away from the pens. If you're looking for that sort of set up, maybe throw them on some graph paper or old architecture drawings. Just my opinion.


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 16, 2014)

Its #1 for me as well.


----------

